# htaccess berechtigung



## vsitor (3. März 2003)

hallo
ich benötige eine art .HTACCESS datei welche alle files in dem ordner automatisch auf chmod777 setzt.

also hier mein probelm nochma im detail:

ich hab mit php rumgespielt und n bilderupload programmiert (voll billig)
jetzt hab ich das problem das die bilder zwar hochgeladen werden aber man die nicht anschauen kann, weil die berechtigung fehlt !

wenn ich per hand chmod 777 zb mache dann kann ich die bilder wieder sehen.
kann man nicht mit soner art HTACCESS datei einen befehl geben, das alles was in dem ordner hochgeladen wird automatisch chmod777 bekommt ???
das wär nett danke 

PS: achso apache server hab ich ;-)


----------



## won_gak (21. März 2003)

Also, soweit ich weiss, wird der Besitzer der upgeloadeten Datei wenn du sie mit move_uploaded_file () verschiebst automatisch auf 'nobody' (bzw. einen anderen User, je nach Konfiguration) gesetzt. Dann kannst du mit den PHP-befehlen chmod und chown arbeiten...

Hoffe ich habe jetzt keinen ****** geschrieben....

~WonGak~


----------



## vsitor (21. März 2003)

*danke*

juhu 
danke für deine antwort.
ja, mit chmod kann man das bestimmt machen, aber es klappt dann halt nicht so wie ich das will.

das gleiche problem hab ich auch bei dem programm phpay.
kennst du das ?
is ein freeshop system auh php basis.

wenn du magst poste ich dir die datei, dann kannst du vielleicht ma schaun. nur wenns keine mühe macht !

danke auf jeden 

vsitor


----------



## won_gak (21. März 2003)

ja, klar poste es hier einfach mal....

aber eigenartig ist das schon... alle upgeloadeten Datein müssen von PHP veränderbar sein....

hast du mal deine Konfig gecheckt?
hast du eine möglichkeit mit ssh draufzugucken?
Du hast doch bestimmt auch PHP als 'nobody' laufen?
Wie heisst der Besitzer der geuppten datei?

bis gleich

~WonGak~


----------



## vsitor (21. März 2003)

*juhu*

also bevor ich die lange ladde hier poste, ein thread die der programmierer mir gepostet hat, steig ich allerdings nicht durch

https://sourceforge.net/forum/message.php?msg_id=1872829

vielleicht kannst du damit ja was anfangen 

die datei is zu gros für das forum hier (1000 zeichen)

schau doch einfach mal eben bei dem link oben rein

danngeeeee

vsitor


----------



## won_gak (21. März 2003)

ich würde vorschlagen, dass du dir mal ein kleines testscript schreibst... mach einfach mal einen simplen upload.

Dann einen chmod der verschobenen datei (move_uploaded_file () )....

es müsste eigentlich klappen...

~WonGak~


----------



## vsitor (21. März 2003)

*klappt*

húhu
ich habs geschafft, freu )))

danke für die hilfe, ich hab den befehl 

chmod("../images/$npic_name[1]",0644);

nur anner falschen stelle gesetzt


----------

